# Stanley Garage Door Opener



## SUNNY (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi. First time on this site. Hope someone can help me out. I'm trying to replace a part on a Stanley garage door opener. I believe it is called the "travelling guide". It is the black plastic piece that is on the pole. I purchased a part on line that I believe will work as a replacement. No installation instructions were available with this part. I am looking to find a copy of original installation instructions for this garage door opener. It is chain driven and I believe it dates back to the 1980's.:thumbup: It would be great if someone has some insight on this. Thanks.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont think Stanley makes garage door openers anymore. 

Do you have a model number? [normally located on the motor assembly]

Might be able to see what's avalible.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Hi Sunny,

Yes indeed, Stranley garage door openers is/are 'Out of Business'.

But, here is a link with some companies that you could try:

http://www.stanley-garage-door-opener.com/repairparts.htm

Also, another person's referrence page:

http://www.factsfacts.com/MyHomeRepair/stanleyOpener.htm


----------



## brownie (Feb 17, 2007)

SUNNY said:


> Hi. First time on this site. Hope someone can help me out. I'm trying to replace a part on a Stanley garage door opener. I believe it is called the "travelling guide". It is the black plastic piece that is on the pole. I purchased a part on line that I believe will work as a replacement. No installation instructions were available with this part. I am looking to find a copy of original installation instructions for this garage door opener. It is chain driven and I believe it dates back to the 1980's.:thumbup: It would be great if someone has some insight on this. Thanks.


Disconnect the rod from the header over your door. Swing it down, disconnect the chain then slide off the old guide and slide on the new one.


----------



## SUNNY (Apr 23, 2007)

*Word Of Caution Re: Garage Door Replacement Parts*

Hi. Thanks for those who responded to my original request for info. I ordered parts to repair my Stanley garage door opener from a company out of Orestes, IN (1st Garage Door Openers,Inc. @www.stanley-garage-door-opener.com). They are a great online resource for parts for garage doors. BUT, BUT, BUT....anyone who orders from them should know that the installment direction sheets may not be enough to replace your part. :furious: 

Because the old part to my opener was so broken, I couldn't figure how to install the new part. The directions sent with the new part were limited and not accurate for proper installation. Of course, I did contact this company but they do not offer any technical assistance; they are simply a supplier of parts. Through trial and error, I had success getting my door working again. I thought this was worth sharing. Thanks again.


----------



## nickelshine (Dec 13, 2010)

*stanley garage door repair link!!!*

While a manual for an old Stanley door opener is impossible to find on the internet, here is an excellent link I found 12/13/10 to a 3200.44 model. It is very similar to my 3200.37. Extremely helpful for repairs with great pics and detailed info. Thanks to the site author - Tom!

http://www.tomshomerepairs.com/Installing a Garage Door Opener.html


----------

